# Meet our new boy



## Relic

Never thought l'd ever get to post on the pony forurm but here's our new big boy Phantom AMHR/ASPC..it was love at first sight.


----------



## Minimor

Congrats! And it's great to see you on the pony forum!!!


----------



## Renolizzie

He is so pretty. How old? How tall?


----------



## Relic

yearling and was told he's just under 32"


----------



## Renolizzie

He's got lovely long legs.


----------



## Pippin'

He's gorgeous! Looks like a little prince


----------



## Rhondaalaska

If he stays under 34 you could register him amha as well

He is beutiful by the way


----------



## Lil Eowyn

Beautiful! Congrats =)


----------



## REO

Ooh nice pony! He's a beauty!!!!


----------



## Honeylakebug

He is beautiful ❤


----------



## jeanniecogan

absolutely stunning.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses

wow he is super refined


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes

Very cute. You'll get lots of good photographs with him !


----------



## jeanniecogan

im a little late, but he sure is lovely, i could see it being 'love at first site.


----------



## paintponylvr

Pretty boy! Reminds me of our Wizard - except the pics I purchased him from were winter, fuzzy pics and I didn't see him in person clipped until we'd owned him for many months. Missed his early yearling development (was told by trainer that all I missed was the hormone "stupids")...

Breeding? What are your plans with him?


----------



## Relic

He's coming up 3 years old so hopefully performance for AMHR is in his future and as for breeding l'm thinking more about having him gelded this year and letting him roam with the rest of the herd instead of living alone...but on the other hand retired from breeding minis the past couple years as time passes l'm leaning towards maybe just one foal before getting him gelded X Gallery Originals Pharaohs Phoxylady who's always given us super nice foals in the past.


----------



## Kim P

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## JWC sr.

Beautiful little guy, the only problem you have now is that shetlands are like potato chips, you can't have just one. LOL


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Wish you didn't say this JWC!!

I recently added a shetland colt from Paintponylvr to my farm.

I'd heard this about minis too. Since I already have one mini does this mean the equation is:

One 32.5" mini + one shetland = done/enough chips

OR

One 32.5" mini+ one shetland = keep shopping???


----------



## JWC sr.

It becomes an obsessive compulsion that is endless.



The main thing is to enjoy each and every one! We own quite a few Mini's and Shetlands and enjoy them each and every day. Good luck with your fur babies. Let us know when you get your next one. LOL


----------



## Minimor

One mini plus one Shetland equals KEEP SHOPPING.

Sorry, that's just how it works.


----------

